# Tracker 1542 project



## FishinFL (May 12, 2010)

I am new to the site and been doing alot of reading on here, but here is my main question. I had mod. a 12 jon a few years back and just got a 2011 Tracker 1542 and starting it (hopefully) this weekend, my question is I see alot of folks using wood and I did on my old boat but this time I am using aluminum for most everything (rear deck, front deck, floor... you get the point) does anyone know of any negitives to using aluminum over wood. I have a friend who runs an aluminum shop and got my the material for a great price and doing the labor for very, very cheap. So does anyone see a down side to this. I want to use metal over wood because eventually wood goes bad and metal doesnt. The Frame for the deck will also be all aluminum and the deck will be screwed on so if there ever is a problem I can fix it.


----------



## basshunter25 (May 12, 2010)

Only downside to using aluminum is cost really. I mean your gonna have to either weld, rivet, or screw everything into place but aluminum is soft metal and won't take heavy duty tools to cut and drill. Just measure twice before you cut and your good to go.


----------



## Rat (May 12, 2010)

Lots of guys on here use just Aluminum. Check out Bassboy's and Derl's builds; top notch stuff all done in Alu. Add flotation foam to counter the extra weight of the new Alu. and you should be good to go.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the site fellow Tracker 1542 owner!

If you can get the aluminum cheaply, go with that! 

I am looking forward to seeing your mods as I am still deciding on what I am giong to do with my boat. Lots of pictures please!!

Cheers,
BC


----------



## FishinFL (May 14, 2010)

Well my aluminum came in today and I will be getting started hopefully on monday, I will only have about $150 in all the aluminum. Just found a motor, which is a 2000 yamaha 20 hp, that should push it pretty well. The boat is starting to come together. I just can't figure out how I want it exactly set up but I think that will start to show as we start working on it. Hopefully I can pick the motor up on Sunday and maybe give it a run before I start any work. I will start posting pictures of the progress and if anyone has any suggestions feel free to throw some input my way. Right now I now that we are building a rear deck, floor between the back bench seat and the middle, and a front deck from the bow bench to the middle bench with storage under it. I am going to get the conduit (think thats how it's spelled) for the wiring and get into place. Question about the foam, I read that adding foam won't help because what makes the boat float is the displacement of water. I can get foam and put in under the floor, which can be added later because the frames are getting welded in but the decks and floor will be screwed to the frame so it can be removed if I ever have to do any work to it.


----------



## FishinFL (May 14, 2010)

Here is some pictures of what I am starting with, I can't decide whether the matching trailer was a good idea or not because the Trail Star trailer was not cheap but I wanted to do it right. I am trying to figure out where to mount the battery and sorry if the picture quality is not so good I used my phone.


----------



## robert0035 (May 14, 2010)

Looks good with the matching trailer  Looking foward to some progress pics!!


----------



## mangelcc (May 14, 2010)

Looking forward to your project.


----------



## FishinFL (May 16, 2010)

Well wasn't able to start the deck work on the boat but I did find a motor. Got it on and went and gave it a test run. The boat had good speed and planed out quickly. Got the motor for a good deal. So here is a bit of an update.


----------



## Rat (May 16, 2010)

Adding foam WILL help with flotation, that's why we add it. I believe you were told about upright flotation, in which case foam actually increases draft because of the added weight; and water displacement is the primary buoyancy factor. However, when you aren't displacing water (ie SWAMPED) is when you need the foam. I would add enough foam to offset the weight of the Alu. you will be adding. Probably filling the void under the sole will be more than enough. If you can give me approximate weight of the added structures I can tell you how much foam you will need for upright and level flotation. 

Looks like you will need to invest in a good jackplate as well. Your motor is hanging way below the bottom of the hull; looks like a longshaft motor on a shortshaft transom. You want the anti-cav plate even with the bottom of the hull to begin with; though it seems like most end up with it a little higher than the bottom. A jackplate is the ticket, you will be able to find the sweet spot easily with it. someone also built a homebrew jackplate on here; if I can find the thread I will post it up for ya. Nice find on the motor, those Yammi's are gold I hear. 

Gonna be sweat when you get her done. I like the matching trailer to BTW.


----------



## perchin (May 16, 2010)

You need to raise that motor up. If you thought it was fast before just wait till you get her up to the correct height. You can make a jackplate easily enough. Good Luck man.


----------



## FishinFL (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I know that I have got to get the motor lifted up, I was looking at the Mini Jacker and going to take a picture to my buddy and see if he can make something similar. I think I need to lift the motor 4-5 inches, and I have heard by moving the motor back a little, 3-5 inches will help with the hole shot power. I got the motor for $590, and it is clean and runs great so if all I have to do is get the bracket I think I still came out ahead. I have looked to see if I can find directions on how to build a jack plate but no real luck yet. Question, the cav plate is the plate just above the prop, right? And that is suppose to be even with the bottom of the hull?? The jack plate has became the number 1 priority in the building stage, so I will post some pictures as it gets either built or bought which ever comes first.


----------



## FishinFL (May 17, 2010)

Hey Rat,
I think the extra weight ( this is just a guess) because of the rear deck, front deck, floor and all the extra's, I think will be 100-125 pounds. When you talk about getting swamped, as I know that as water coming over the transom, is that what you mean? What is the difference between marine foam and the stuff at lowes? I know that I can go to lowes and buy the sheets of foam but not sure if it is the right stuff. And do I need to put something between the foam and the metal so the foam doesn't break up or even worse, sqeak? I really apperiate all the input on this, I am trying to do this right the first time.


----------



## ober51 (May 17, 2010)

https://westslope.craigslist.org/boa/1743492189.html

prob sold its so cheap


----------



## Rat (May 17, 2010)

By swamped I mean that the boat is full of water; it can happen any number of ways (over the transom like you described, over the sides, or flip it like I did). Basically here is the 'rule'. The hull comes with enough foam from the factory to keep upright and level flotation with the 'rated' weight. Rated is what is stated on the sticker; any additional weight you add needs to be compensated for with extra foam. I know some guys on here have used the blue or pink building foam in their mods but I don't recommend it. Foam in a hull needs to be USCG approved, that means it meets certain requirements for water absorption, buoyancy, fuel resistance and compression. I am not saying that blue or pink foam don't meet these requirements, but it isn't published anywhere. I would hate to have a liability issue on my hands after I sell the boat because I installed the wrong foam; or worse yet, loose someone on board due to it. A 2 qt kit costs $32 so there really isn't a good reason not to use the right stuff. A 2 qt kit (4 Cu. Feet @ 60 pounds of buoyancy per Cu. Foot) will produce 240 pounds of buoyancy, more than enough for your extra 125 pounds of Alu. The foam isn't for when everything is as it should be, but when things aren't as they should be. :shock: 

I have never had 2 part foam squeak, and that is all I have ever used, so I don't really know about the foam sheets.


----------



## FishinFL (May 17, 2010)

Well got the motor raised up tonight. We built a transom extension, I found one for sale online that had all the measurement and we kinda copied that. The one online was 3/16 aluminum so thats what we used. Raised the motor 4 1/2 inches, I only went that high because I can add in a spacer if I need to but can't add a reducer. I think it looks pretty good and the one we copied goes for $180 so I think we did well. Weights about 18 pounds but we beefed it up so we knew it would be strong. I will post some pictures and I tried to show the cavity plate, it is about 1/2 inch below the bottom of the hull. Hope that is better but like I said I can always add a spacer if I need to. Let me know what y'all think and I am planning on getting it out tomorrow and giving it a test run, but my plug seems to be hiding somewhere in the boat right now so hopefully I can find it tomorrow.


----------



## ober51 (May 18, 2010)

That should do it - wish I could fab something like that on a whim, great job.


----------



## FishinFL (May 18, 2010)

I wish I could fab stuff also, my buddy has the shop and I just give him pictures and moral support most of the time. It is great having a friend that can do the aluminum fab work. Plan on test running it today and seeing how it holds up. I am wondering about speed and don't have a depth finder that will tell me so I am going to cheat and use my GPS from my car and check the speed with that, might not be super acurate but should be close. I will let y'all know.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 18, 2010)

Nice lookin' boat! Looks familiar! :LOL2: 

I can't tell you how excited I am about you mod. I will be following closely. Keep those pictures coming.

I am very jealous about your motor btw. I'm still looking. I hope I can find a deal like that!

Cheers,
BC


----------



## FishinFL (May 18, 2010)

Well the motor didn't fall off so that is a good sign. The transom elevator worked great and after taking it out I got it painted to almost match the boat (I am refusing to pay $20 per can of spray paint from the tracker dealer). I used the GPS out of my car and clocked the boat at 29-30 mph ( the GPS was flipping back and forth from 29 and 30). It was moving along a little to good, I think after the deck is finished the boat will have a great weight to power ratio and if I need a little more power I will get a SS prop but that is down the road. Here is some daylight pictures of the transom.


----------



## Rat (May 19, 2010)

That turned out real nice. Once you get the height tuned in perfect put a couple of bolts through the motor bracket, that Alu. is slick.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 19, 2010)

> I have a friend who runs an aluminum shop and got my the material for a great price and doing the labor for very, very cheap. So does anyone see a down side to this.



i aint see'n any downsides for you going w/ aluminum :lol: 

nice rig, what part of florida you fishing?


----------



## mangelcc (May 19, 2010)

Thats an awesome job!!!!!!! Very professional looking.


----------



## FishinFL (May 19, 2010)

I am fishing north central Florida, between Gainesville and Jacksonville. I told my buddy that he needs to make these and put them on ebay because it really came out good, the one just like it online went for $180-$190 and I told him do it for $100 and make some side money. LS motor are all over and cheaper than the SS because of supply and demand, this bracket worked perfect. I think we are going to start on the front deck next Monday, so will post pics as I get them.


----------



## FishinFL (May 30, 2010)

Well I wasn't able to meet up with my friend last week, but I think we are on for this Monday. Here are some of the newly bought stuff to go with the boat. I bought premade deck hatches, did this because I think they will look cleaner and great lakes skipper gave me a great deal, I got the tempress cam hatches 13 X 30 in black so they don't get dirty. The hatches can handle traffic and people standing on them. I also ordered a bow mount foot control minn kota trolling motor. So I think I have covered all the major parts now. So just need to start to get them into the boat. Here are a picture of the deck hatches, I think they will look great and much easier than trying to fab doors. And the folks at great lake skipper had the hatches listed for 47.99 which was a great price to begin with and when I called she told me they had them on ebay for 39.99 and no one had bid on them yet so she gave them to me for 39.99, so 80 bucks for for the two and I could hardle find one at that price.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 30, 2010)

nice, can't wait to see how it turns out.....


----------



## Howard (May 31, 2010)

New to site  , will post my story at a later day but....I have done allot of searching for a used boat and for a few extra bucks decided to buy a new one for my mod. For the price I have decided on the 1542 also. Mainly because its 42 wide, 36 just looked to narrow for me. Curious why you choose yours?. Would like to move the center console- don"t need a livewell.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, well finally got started on the front deck. The deck weighed in right at 25ish pounds and with the supports I would say that I added about 15 pounds. But it won't rot and is strong. I added the hole for the premade deck hatches, which should be here thursday and we went flush with the middle bench which left a small step up, about 2 inches, which I am going to put the plug for my trolling motor. Going to try to get started on the rear deck, trolling motor mount, and middle floor on Friday. I will be added foam under the deck in the space up front and between the two compartments. I will also be adding foam under the middle floor and a little foam in some small spaces in the rear deck. Now just gotta get some carpet, thinking about going with indoor/outdoor carpet over marine carpet because the id/od is plastic and will last longer. I don't saltwater fish so I don't have to worry about saltwater breaking it down.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 1, 2010)

nice job =D>


----------



## fishbowl807 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying this same boat but I have a question, how is the livewell in it, could it hold atleast 3 bass?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 2, 2010)

fishbowl807 said:


> I'm thinking of buying this same boat but I have a question, how is the livewell in it, could it hold atleast 3 bass?



You could hold a couple of good sized bass in it I guess. It is pretty small though. Not big enough for tournament fishing IMHO and there is no pump or aeration. Probably better for holding live bait if you get a small aerator. All that being said, it is a good boat for the money.


----------



## fishbowl807 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I want to use it for tournament fishing but my club only keeps 3 bass for weigh-in. I could alway put a system in it if it's big enough. Thanks.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 3, 2010)

I would agree with baitcaster, you could use it to hold the bass but they wouldnt be real happy. I had shinners in mine this weekend at the lake and none died so seemed to work ok.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 3, 2010)

How did you remove the hatch for the livewell - drill out the rivets? Are you going to use rivets to reinstall it?


----------



## Howard (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, looking to do mine similar, thinking of running front deck about a foot shorter in length to leave space between deck and center seat/livewell. No drop in compartments but a open face for under neath storage


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 4, 2010)

I drilled out the rivets and haven't decided which way to reinstall the livewell. Right now the livewell has stainless steel self tappings screws in it but I might just rerivet it. I had thought about leaving a space between the bench and the deck but there really wasn't enough room for a comfortable size deck beacuse that would make it about 2 1/2 feet shorter if you leave the space. I got the deck hatches on today and really like them and I can get to all of the space under the deck. I will post a picture with the deck hatches, now I am trying to figure out which type of carpet (indoor/outdoor or marine carpet). Can't decide. Any thoughts??


----------



## mbhutton (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is a pic of mine. I kept it pretty simple.


----------



## fishbowl807 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow I really like this one, great job, How did you build your deck you got and how did you build what the trolling motor is on?


----------



## Howard (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, I see what you mean about the deck space. Maybe I can do a removable insert deck top. Cant wait to see the deck hatches! From the pics it looks like at first the aluminum deck extended over the livewell and on top of the center seat. Final pic shows it butt's up to it and not extended on top of. Why the change?


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 7, 2010)

The pictures with the carpet aren't mine. Mb the boat looks good. I do have mine over the center seat for more support. I got my carpet sunday and will try to get it on tomorrow. I got about the same color carpet as mb's tracker. I am currently trying to figure out how to make the mount for my trolling motor. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 8, 2010)

mbhutton,
is the deck wood or aluminum? Looks great, nice and clean. I went over the seat to give the aluminum more support.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is the front deck with the deck hatches and carpet. Now I have to build the trolling motor mount which I think I am going to make a compartment along the front seat and put the switch panel there for the fish finder, lights, and anything else. So the to do list is trolling motor mount then rear deck and middle floor.


----------



## fishbowl807 (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have an pictures on how you did it, how it was framed out, and did you just carpet the bench or is that wood all the way back to it. Sorry for all the questions lol trying to get ideas for when I get mine.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm lovin it. Looks great.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 8, 2010)

Fishbowl, There are pictures showing the whole frame in this post. Thanks Baitcaster, I am liking it. I really want to get going on the other stuff but my buddy is busy at the moment. We are hoping to get back at it later this week. I started thinking about putting a console in it. I priced the steering controls and they are under 200 bucks. Might have to wait a while but the more I look at it the more ideas I come up with, if only my bank account could keep up with my ideas. I am thinking about making a small storage area over the front bench with a trolling motor mount, what are y'all's thoughts on that?? Figure I could put the fish finder and electrical switches in the box.


----------



## fishbowl807 (Jun 8, 2010)

O sorry I didn't realize that was the same boat LOL. Did you weld that? I wonder if i could do the same with wood?


----------



## Howard (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking awesome, wonder if there is a flush mount lid available? I like the black to change it up a little


----------



## chevelle72 (Jun 8, 2010)

looking good. really like what you have done.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 9, 2010)

Howard,
I went with the black because those lids are about 75-90 bucks a piece but I went to Great Lakes Skipper's website and found them for 47.00, then I called and they had the listed on Ebay for 39.99 so the lady gave my that price it was like a 2 for one but the only ones that cheap where the black. I figured the black would hide dirt a bit better. They are really strong and made to be stood on. I weight about 185 and it held my weight no problem at all. I will get more excited about it once the rear deck, middle floor, and trolling motor bracket are finished. Hopefully will be starting those in the next few days. [-o<


----------



## perchin (Jun 9, 2010)

FishinFL said:


> Howard,
> I went with the black because those lids are about 75-90 bucks a piece but I went to Great Lakes Skipper's website and found them for 47.00, then I called and they had the listed on Ebay for 39.99 so the lady gave my that price it was like a 2 for one but the only ones that cheap where the black. I figured the black would hide dirt a bit better. They are really strong and made to be stood on. I weight about 185 and it held my weight no problem at all. I will get more excited about it once the rear deck, middle floor, and trolling motor bracket are finished. Hopefully will be starting those in the next few days. [-o<



I got my hatches from the same place... I found them on ebay, then called and ended up getting them cheaper without all the ebay bullcrap. They treated me great. Glad to see someone else also used them.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I finally got back to it. Got the trolling motor bracket made (we welded the top plate to the boat then riveted angle to the bench and used a little plate to cover the supports screwed it together for added strength, just have to paint it) and the trolling motor is installed. The bracket is very strong, think the front of the boat will rip off before the trolling motor falls off. Question on this one because according to the directions the trolling motor should be level and I talked to a boat mechanic and he said that it really doesn't matter. I ask this because my buddy that is helping me actually reads directions ( really who does this??) and when shimmed up the trolling motor level but I think I am going to remove the shims, it is not way far off level to begin with. Ok, and next was the rear deck and the floor. The rear deck was a simply frame and I wanted an access panel to get to the fuel tank but we wanted the panel to be weight bearing. So the frame is riveted in and the cross member under the panel door is screwed in so I can remove that support and out comes the fuel tank. Then the middle floor, we got the floor installed and I need to get the foam to go under it but that is an easy install. I have the carpet sitting in the shed and ready to go in but the weather was crappy so will probably do it Friday or Saturday. Well here is some pictures.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks good. So, what did you decide to do to attach the base plate for your rear seat to the rear bench? I am finding that my self-tappers are already getting loose.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 17, 2010)

The way we connected the base plate is that 4 of the bolts are through the frame we made, but the bolts that go into the bench we used riv-nuts. The riv-nuts worked great and seem strong. In the next few days I will lift the rear deck and take some pictures of how the base is connected


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 17, 2010)

FishinFL said:


> The way we connected the base plate is that 4 of the bolts are through the frame we made, but the bolts that go into the bench we used riv-nuts. The riv-nuts worked great and seem strong. In the next few days I will lift the rear deck and take some pictures of how the base is connected



I am not very familar with rivet nuts. Are they stronger than regular rivets? Do they need a special tool? Where do you get them?


----------



## Howard (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice, trying to hold off on buying my 1542 but you are making it difficult, LOL


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 17, 2010)

Baitcaster,
They are only a rivet in the fact that when you put them in the mushroom on the bottom but they have threads for the bolts to run through. I had not seen them until my buddy said we should use them but I think they are awesome.


----------



## FishinFL (Jun 20, 2010)

Well got the carpet on the rear deck and ended up short for the floor so back to home depot. Now I guess I get ready to start on the wiring. Need to get some good seats, put the cheap ones in it for now until I can get some better ones. I just want this project usable until it is completed. So tomorrow I will finish the carpet on the floor and get some foam, then to the parts store to look at wiring.


----------



## MallardAddict (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks good, im hoping my carpeting looks as good as yours when its done


----------



## T-MAN (Dec 14, 2010)

how fast does your boat go with the 20 hp i have that boat and im looking for a outboard that will push me and 2 others with gear at a good speed


----------



## jcb (Dec 14, 2010)

I like what you has did to you boat =D>


----------



## reedjj (Jan 7, 2011)

Your boat looks great! 

I live in Middleburg, FL and I am thinking of getting either an alumacraft 1448 or 1542 from academy sports, or the 1542 tracker like you have. The tracker boat and trailer from either Bass Pro or Gander is a great deal. 

Im gonna be mostly running on Black Creek and some of the smaller lakes around Keystone Heights. I would love to hit the Suwanee river too. have you had your 1542 out on the St Johns? How did it do?


----------



## mmf (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice motor mount! Excellent ALL ALUMINUM construction too, that IS the way to go!!!Good work!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Any updates on this build?


----------



## smittles1179 (Jan 21, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## skimsucka (Jan 22, 2011)

looking real good i like your seats just like mine! there benefit is if it has just rained you don't have to wait for your seat to dry to go fish just a quick wipe!


----------



## natestep (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks awsome bud!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 22, 2011)

The first outboard I ever had was a 5HP Grant Sport.It was an Eska that was sold by Grants department store. My Pap bought it when Grant's went out of business. Seeing yours brought back some memories. Thanks Todd


----------



## FishinFL (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I haven't posted in a while because I have been super busy. But I have gotten more done on the boat and thought I would post so pictures. I am very happy with how stable the boat is and I changed to a mini Jacker Jack Plate, shortened the trolling motor shaft from a 48" to a 36"(had warranty work done on the motor so had the shop put a new shaft on), depth finder is installed, changed seats to padded folding sheets, aerorated the livewell, put switches in to run the depth finder, nav lights, aerorator, and a 12v plug, and installed an onboard battery charger so after fishing I just plug it in.


----------



## FishinFL (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I finally got some new pictures up. Not done yet but just showing the what is done so far. This is all aluminum including the decks and floor. I stand on the deck to fish which I am very happy with how stable the boat is. Boat runs about 26-28 with two guys, cooler, and fishing gear, which I need to replace my prop because it is in bad shape so hope to get a bit more out of it.


----------



## blueultra2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Would you happen to have any pictures of it in the water? And how much do you think that you have invested in this project?


----------



## FishinFL (Apr 12, 2011)

No pictures of it in the water but can try to get some on Wednesday, would say tomorrow but supposed to rain. I don't have much invested because a friend did all the alumimum work for a bottle of Crown. He even supplied all of the braces, but I did by two pieces of aluminum decking. A 6x8 and a 5x8 1/4 thick, if you talk to the aluminum places they can get scratched or stained stuff for about half off, I payed $158 for both pieces which is about half price. And instead of welding you can rivit which there is a couple of rivited things on mine. In aluminum if you had to buy it probably about 250-325 in material, if you can get the discounted sheets. But I wanted to used that because it will never go bad. When the carpet wears out I think I will use the rhino liner stuff.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 12, 2011)

man that came out good ! i went with al as well. i used 1/8" with welded bracing real happy with it i'm 250, no squeeks solid as hell. i can imagine that 1/4"is like walkin on tha ground . i would keep jackin it up till it blows out on turns then drop it down 1/8" then cup the hell outa the leading edge of a stanless prop, that would hold the water like the palm of your hand and getya movin pretty good . again that's a sweet lookin rig
ed


----------



## FishinFL (Apr 19, 2011)

Typo!! It's not 1/4 it is 1/8. I was rushing when I typed that last time. I have no sqeaks either. I had a sqeak in the floor between the seat but rivited that do instead of screws and fixed that problem. I love the way it came out.


----------



## FishinFL (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a couple of pics in the water. I was fishing alone so couldn't get any with someone in the boat but will in a few days.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 19, 2011)

How do you like the mini-jacker? I just ordered one for my Tracker.


----------



## FishinFL (Apr 19, 2011)

So far I like the Mini Jacker a lot. Would like it to be an inch or so higher because I think it's only 3 1/2 high, but the boat handles great with it. I didn't like the aluminum color so I used some of the $23.00 paint (yes $23.00 for 12 ounces from the dealer... highway robbery!!!) to make the color. I still have to run screws through it but I have been tinking with the height. Want to make sure that it's right before I drill into it. I got mine from someone on this site for like $40 plus shipping so I had to do it, at least thats what I told my wife.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 19, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD! i posted pics of the elevator i got off you under the boat house section with the thread i started "grizzly 1448sc questions" works good. SOLID construction too!


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Apr 20, 2011)

Great build, how does she handle in the water with the added decking?


----------



## FishinFL (Apr 23, 2011)

Handles great in the water. I actually think it handle better with the extra weight. I am very happy with the boat... so far. I think when doing a build like this it is hard to find out when I am actually finished.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 12, 2011)

Two Questions:

Do you have any pics of the boat with someone in it in the water so I can see how it floats?

How does your motor push the boat. I'm thinking of buying a Tracker 1542 and I'm not sure what size motor I want.

Thanks and your mods look great.


----------



## etindoll (May 13, 2011)

Looks great very nice job on the carpet.


----------



## knockhunter0311 (Mar 8, 2013)

awesome job!! you did it right the first time.


----------

